# Egg whites



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

I've noticed after cracking open raw eggs the egg white part has a bit of cloudiness. I had always thought the egg white should be clear. Is this normal? Is it safe to eat? I initially thought it was a function of the age of the egg, but I cracked one just laid this morning, and it had the same appearance. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's one of the indicators of a very fresh egg.


----------



## glwfan (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh. Thank you. I had no idea. So is it true that in an "old" egg the cloudiness dissipates or isn't present? Thanks again for the information.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it gets clearer as it ages. Its also true that an older egg will float and the fresher the egg is the lower it sinks in the water.


----------

